# funnny shit



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

this kid at my school today was going to get jumped cause he owes one of my friend like 150 from gambling and one of the kids closest friends was sort of helpin us and telling us sh*t and what we can do...neway today during school the kid who was going to get jumped finds out that his friend has been talkin against em so he lays em out on the stairs









and of course the kid means nothing to us so we didnt help, i mean he helped us wit the sh*t he said and told us, but hes just a little weasel. 
The kid is still supposed to be jumped tonight at a local footbal game but i doubt that will happen, hes getting alot of pepole to back em and i dno if we want another all out brawl...(everyone gets arrested for those) and alot of kids dont want to get in trouble for one kids money.. but hey, if arms are flailing im going to help so wish me luck


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Doode, it aiint your fight.. why bother? You wont get cut of the $$$ so why risk getting arrested and put your parents through stress???

Damn kids these days..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

how is this funny?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Damn kids these days..


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

lol don't break your hand one someones head then you won't be able to write your rhymes on here any more


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

lol dude all out brawls are so f*cking fun

i was in two and i never got arrested!


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

congrats


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> lol dude all out brawls are so f*cking fun


 NO.. gangfights, rumbles, and getting ambushed by a group of people are better..


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

what do you think an all out brawl is?? nah like 5 on 5 im talking like 100 kids fighting each other......hehe i didnt even know who i was fighting for my friend was like theres a fight tonight and i said ok

i came home with a bloody nose and messed up hands......hehe i took down like 3 or 4 kids before the cops cam


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Hope it's just fisticuffs...take care, someone could be strapped with a gat


----------



## peter101 (Oct 5, 2003)

ya i love a good brawl but as soon as the weps come out a run home with my tail between my legs..knifes fukin scare me..that sh*t aint cool man


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> lol dude all out brawls are so f*cking fun
> 
> i was in two and i never got arrested!


 this is eric's girlfriend JENNY. this is the biggest piece of crap i have ever read, yoou are astupid piece of absolute sh**. how the hell are you going to encourage the kid inot such a rash descison??And as for Heartless dealer your a real moron for posting that. what is so funny about it? the fact that you make yourself sound like a piece of crap? OH MY GOD you are so cool because you think that getting into fights is cool. i think that you are trying to fornt and your pobably a little piece of crap. ive got news for both of you where not cacve men anymore, we are CIVILIZED. if you want to make yourself look like a bopper go ahead, but please realize that most of the people in this forum are older than you and you just made yourself look hella stupid by posting that. Instead of giving you props people are dissing you fpr being so stupid.

as for you crazyclown89 aka im a little p*ssy. about that 100 man brawl i think you are a bullcrapping. that only happens in the movies imbicile. your little peanut bain can't come up with something more belivable? does it tax your brain that much? i bet that you are one of thos people who run an hide when teh fights are getting real heated, you probably just come out after all you friend finish up nthe job and then you come out and try to front like the dog thath you are. stop trying to front cause i bet you the rest of these readers don't either.

i just want to say that the both of you are idiots. it's people like you dogs that contributes to the decline in our civilizations. you people ruin it for the rest of us. Of course you wouldn't understand what im trying to say, so ill sayit in layman's terms.you stupid pieces of trash are why the children in this generation are so jacked up. the kids think you guys are cool but in acuality, you guys are nothing but wanabe's.


----------



## Derek (Sep 9, 2003)

wow... someone hit a nerve...


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > lol dude all out brawls are so f*cking fun
> ...


EDIT: Keep this foul language off the board


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

umm fighting is fun..since ur a chic u prob dun think so but us men get a rush from hittingh another guy in the face


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...










well, u were prolly in school some time or another right erics g/f??? well times have changed and todays kids think its funny when kids fight, its an adrenline rush.So u kno what, just stay the f*ck out of the conversation and go do what heartless dealer said

f*ck OFF!!


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

this is so stupid.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

thats why I pack my .357 sig everywhere I go.

no ones jumping me.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I just want to say, SHOW SOME f*cking RESPECT to the girl's opinion.









Now with that said, Im with Jenny on this one. Fights are stupid. Even more stupid when you got to have people back you up cause you cant handle your own battles.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


WHOA!!!!


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

Well, im not the fighting type but it is fun to fight when your in a pissed off mood, it helps calm the nerves, unless you get the sh*t kicked out of you, releases a lot of the anger in you, I'm a big teddy bear until i get pissed off, which takes a lot, but you do not want to f*ck with me once my adreneline gets pumping. One of my friends who is a lot smaller than me knows a lot of moves cause his dad works at the federal pen, and can usually take me down but he got me really pissed and i ended up giving him a broken nose and a couple black eyes, felt bad after i did it but were cool now so its ok.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Jags said:


> well, u were prolly in school some time or another right erics g/f??? well times have changed and todays kids think its funny when kids fight, its an adrenline rush.So u kno what, just stay the f*ck out of the conversation and go do what heartless dealer said
> 
> f*ck OFF!!


 My gf is not that old. She a year out of high school. From the time when i was in high school till i was out was the height of gang violence in SF. So what she has been through i been through also. She and i ran with the big boys and girls. We've seen sh*t go down all the time. Parking lots, school, mall, clubs, you name it we've been threre. We've seen stabbing, shooting and mobbing but frankly we are tired of it. She is speaking out of experience which probally half of you guys that are telling her to f*ck off dont have. Your only experience probally with a few fights my friend. If you havent noticed, if you fight a lot which you guys dont you dont get that adreliene rush anymore. It has become a simple rroutine thing. My friends dont even flinch or get that adreneline rush anymore because they been in so many fights. All you guys do is preach what you guys havent experienced. How many of you guys have actually witness and been invovled in a 50+ rumble in person? Well we have been in and see dozens of times. Not to brag or anything to brag about but we made it to the local newpaper multiple times for as they call it "gang" voilence and what not. Frisko is known for the high numbers when it comes to fighting. Ask anyone in the bay area about that.

I for one do not like to fight. I just kick it with the people who dont get pushed around that ends up fighting a lot. Im sure alot of you guys are going to BS in this post saying "im a big guy, i kick ass and yada yada yada" I dont care what you guys say, its not a pissing contest of who is more of a "badass" but Jenny and i are just saying, fighting is no answer. Later in life you will see that all the fights you been in are pointless and stupid, sometimes it maybe something you shouldnt have done otherwise you wouldnt be in the situation your in now. Punching your fist into another person does not show how macho you are but how stupid. Take is from a girl, they know what is hot and what is not in a guy. Little that you know girls dont really like how guys fight like that. THey think its stupid and uncivilized.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I just want to say, SHOW SOME f*cking RESPECT to the girl's opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I totally agree, i guess some "macho" punk kid who has something to prove has to punch someone else just to prove something they dont even know. I also guess that the kid out there is raised to be "hardcore and ghetto" therefor not taking sh*t from no one. I am also assuming that these are high school kids and they are too immature to know whats better.... if you guys arent gonna listen to poeple who have gone through it then you will learn the hard way.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> thats why I pack my .357 sig everywhere I go.
> 
> no ones jumping me.


 My theory on guns is that if you strapping you better be prepard to kill them. If you shoot someone you kill that person otherwise you let them live and they will come after you life. I do not believe in killing anout soul unless they done major harm and damage to be so i do not agree on being strapped everywhere i go.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

hahahah, gotta love it when lil turds act all tough. You just know someone is going to throw heartless' scrawny ass like a javalin lol


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

o snap its eric said:


> this is eric's girlfriend JENNY. this is the biggest piece of crap i have ever read, yoou are astupid piece of absolute sh**. how the hell are you going to encourage the kid inot such a rash descison??And as for Heartless dealer your a real moron for posting that. what is so funny about it? the fact that you make yourself sound like a piece of crap? OH MY GOD you are so cool because you think that getting into fights is cool. i think that you are trying to fornt and your pobably a little piece of crap. ive got news for both of you where not cacve men anymore, we are CIVILIZED. if you want to make yourself look like a bopper go ahead, but please realize that most of the people in this forum are older than you and you just made yourself look hella stupid by posting that. Instead of giving you props people are dissing you fpr being so stupid.
> 
> as for you crazyclown89 aka im a little p*ssy. about that 100 man brawl i think you are a bullcrapping. that only happens in the movies imbicile. your little peanut bain can't come up with something more belivable? does it tax your brain that much? i bet that you are one of thos people who run an hide when teh fights are getting real heated, you probably just come out after all you friend finish up nthe job and then you come out and try to front like the dog thath you are. stop trying to front cause i bet you the rest of these readers don't either.
> 
> i just want to say that the both of you are idiots. it's people like you dogs that contributes to the decline in our civilizations. you people ruin it for the rest of us. Of course you wouldn't understand what im trying to say, so ill sayit in layman's terms.you stupid pieces of trash are why the children in this generation are so jacked up. the kids think you guys are cool but in acuality, you guys are nothing but wanabe's.


 thanks for stopping by our site. Looks like Eric has got himself a winner!

Next time, keep the flames at home.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Jags said:


> Heartless-Dealer said:
> 
> 
> > o snap its eric said:
> ...


I think you all need to learn something about respect, by respecting others you will gain respect from other people, not by trying to sound hard or aggressive.
weapons aint cool, fighting aint cool, people who think they should be doing that kind of thing aint cool, in fact I think they are mentalists.

also please keep to the PFury rules when posting


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

nitrofish...nice piece!!! I too have a P226, but it's a .40, not the sig.357. I changed the stock grips to the hogue grips, made a world of difference.


----------



## Derek (Sep 9, 2003)

Seems to me that eric's girlfriend may have stepped out of line and criticised a few guys opinions in a fairly disrespectful manner, therefore a little flaming (disrespect) was gonna happen.. Fighting may be stupid, but it seems that everyone has a right to their opinion, and who is to say what's right or wrong. People, especially boys/men a lot of times need to learn their lessons for themselves... I did... and no hot-headed girl's opinion is going to change that. Why waste all the time typing a big essay just to irritate someone???


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think erics gf had a point, if only she was more polite about making it.


----------



## Derek (Sep 9, 2003)

Right, but why try? Boys will be boys, ya know. It's all drama...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

i didn't think shed have to be so mean about it damn..........i f*cking expressed my own opinion without saying sh*t and shes f*cking calling me a stupid peice of sh*t asshole..........trust me ive seen plenty of people who got stabbed and broken bones i might be fourteen but i used to roll with the wrong crowd now im mad chill but i cant stop being who i am if i get an adrenaline rush(like most guys do) from fighting you dont have to call us stupid assholes who are worthless garbage damn.....i didnt know what you guys went through in SF im not psyhcic, my friends uncle died from 15 stab wounds in a gang fight but that didn't stop my friend from fighting

sh*t think before you speak this sh*t is getting way too old here


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> i didnt know my friends uncle died from 15 stab wounds in a gang fight but that didn't stop him from fighting


ummmm how do you know this - if as you say, you didnt know this?
how did being killed from 15 stabwounds not stop your friends uncle from fighting?












> think before you speak this sh*t is getting way too old here


I quite agree, if people had thought before they had posted this thread would not have been posted, this is a public forum and contraversial threads like these will always get flamed because there will always be people with completly conflicting views who are offended by them.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

typo my bad and i meant it didnt stop my friend from fighting


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Yes he was concerned about this thread. She doesnt believe in figthing anymore espically thsoe group ones. I guess as you mature you will soon notice why its such idiotcy to fight... I been there done that and now im just telling you guys just stop while you guys are ahead before you guys do something really wrong

I GUESS WE ARE ALL SAFE TO SAY, HOW WE CAN DETERMINE A BOY TO A MAN:

boys, are what we were talking about, "i got bigger balls so much show it and flaunt it and kick ass because im so macho yada yada yada."

men, solve things diplomatically, you dont get anywhere buy jail and more beef an drama by fighting so why not just talk it out. In the real world as you boys will see soon that higher power does not need to fight but just talk. Have you boys realize that in a gang, the leader never fights but instead talks to other gang leaders in a meeting trying to solve things. They send dumb ass soilders to fight just to mark territory, step back and think about this.... think how your leaders never fight and just talk while he uses the soilders to do the dirty work. In a way the leaders are smart, if they are gonna make trouble and risk getting busted, hes not gonna get pinned the soilders are haha. WIth that said and done, we all know whos a boy and who a man now. Im not replying to this thread anymore, my gf might but thats a while different thing.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

ok....and tell her to keep her comments to herself theres enough fighting going on


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

hahhaha, gotta love when ppl think they are tough when they are young


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

i dont think im tough i just like the adrenaline rush from fighting


----------



## Derek (Sep 9, 2003)

A good portion of the pride and self worth that you have as a man comes from the "stupid" things that you do as a youngster. food for thought.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

If you all get such a rush out of fighting take up Kickboxing or just regular boxing for that matter. Thats how I get rid of my aggression, plus its f*cking fun


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

all i can say is at this point(my hs years) it is eitehr fight or be considered a p*ssy which isnt a good title 2 have...so eitehr ur known to as being a p*ssy or u get respect...i dunno about every 1 else but id much rather get respect than have to walk around school with my head down but i guess its a newe time and fighting is a way to establish dominace :nod:


----------



## Derek (Sep 9, 2003)

It is fear mistaken for respect. When it's all said and don, you realize that. But, yes, being feared is better than fearing others, I guess. As long as you don't mind knowing that everybody hates you, they're just scared of you.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

you now what to all the losers out there woh think fighting is fun, let me tell you something, ive been through enough fights to know waht im talking about, all it brings you is alot of pain and lost friendships, plus retaliation. first of to all you people who wanna diss me i challenge you to, ill cut you up with my words, not my fist. soi all the people who say that i cussed, tell me what i swaid? you guys wann talk like that to me fine, bring out. this is another problem in our society,people like you can't respect a girl. OWW are the little boys scared that now a girl just put all you guys in check?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Jags said:


> Heartless-Dealer said:
> 
> 
> > o snap its eric said:
> ...


 why dont you shut up, what your a real big man arn't you, all you can do is curse at me? what you don't have enough testosteron to use someithing besides that. i guess your too primitive to figure something out huh? when i was in hs i used top get into all types of crap so i know what it is to fight. i don't instigate it though. i fought to defend my name or to help out my freinds. i stand by what i say, a real man doesn't need to fight. only wanabes's do. to all you people who are defending fighting you guys are ppobably the ones who ran away from the fight instead of standing and fighting so what do youhave to say to that. maybe you fight to compensate for something else? what do you say that loser?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Derek said:


> Seems to me that eric's girlfriend may have stepped out of line and criticised a few guys opinions in a fairly disrespectful manner, therefore a little flaming (disrespect) was gonna happen.. Fighting may be stupid, but it seems that everyone has a right to their opinion, and who is to say what's right or wrong. People, especially boys/men a lot of times need to learn their lessons for themselves... I did... and no hot-headed girl's opinion is going to change that. Why waste all the time typing a big essay just to irritate someone???


 walk a dya in my shoes and you will know why i said what i said. i grew up in hunter points in frisco. do you know where that is? i grew up with a brother a gang member. have you ever seen a brother gettiog jumped on th bus?, have you ever seen you mother pull a kniofe on someone? if you haven't then you have no right to tellme anything. i grew up with violence and there was always fights. tere have been fights in front of my house with my brother. and im no girl, you wanna cross words with me go ahead, ill make you look like an idiot. and and by the way this is sitll Jenny


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

sorry eric but youre girlfriends a f*cking BITCH!!! i just read her little comment calling me a p*ssy just now and beofre when she just called me an asshole i didnt care cause of the sh*t you guys went through so i figured all right but i just read how shes making fun of me calling me p*ssy and wannabe and sh*t thats just fucked up

its called exaggeration bitch im sorry but i couldnt get an exact count.....you got some problems go get help or stop posting cause honestly you're pissing everyone off

and its assholes like you who are ruining everything who start fighting with everyone

we were all just talking about fighting and you come up in here saying we're f****t wannabes........you know me and my "peanut sized brain" are telling you to go f*ck yourself!!

honestly i didnt even want this to become a flaming post or anything but you made it, if you just said fightings stupid you guys shouldnt do it or something ok but NOOOOOO you had to go talking sh*t and everything

p.s i got an iq of 130 i hardly call that "peanut-sized"



> Kory Posted on Oct 18 2003, 07:38 PM
> If you all get such a rush out of fighting take up Kickboxing or just regular boxing for that matter. Thats how I get rid of my aggression, plus its f*cking fun


thats why i took up football i havent exploded or anything on anyone in the past few years and i havent even fought with my bro in the past 4 years


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

you don't have to fight to get respect. im 16 and im in high school and i haven't gotten in fights since middle school. but im still popular and people respect me. you guys just need to be more mature and don't start sh*t with people so there won't be any fights to begin with. i can understand if someone runs up and hits you and you try to defend yourself. then thats cool. but if your just starting sh*t with people just to cause trouble thats just stupid.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

im talking about the past and shes calling me like a worthless peice of garbage...you cant tell me you wouldnt get pissed

i dont fight with people which is why i got mad friends now even if they knew me for a month


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Derek said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to me that eric's girlfriend may have stepped out of line and criticised a few guys opinions in a fairly disrespectful manner, therefore a little flaming (disrespect) was gonna happen.. Fighting may be stupid, but it seems that everyone has a right to their opinion, and who is to say what's right or wrong. People, especially boys/men a lot of times need to learn their lessons for themselves... I did... and no hot-headed girl's opinion is going to change that. Why waste all the time typing a big essay just to irritate someone???
> ...


 AWW are you mad because someone feels stupid? do you have an iq of 130 in stupidville? if you had an iq of 130 then you would be smarter than to call me a bitch. you contridicte yourself, if you had truly redeemed yourself by taking up football then you would'nt have said fighting was cool and you wouldn't have called me a bitch. well if you wanted to heat my opinion of your? fortunetly for you i dont bother with CHILDREN. if i had known you were only 14 i would have never bothered with you so go run crying to your mommy.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

> you contridicte yourself


your spelling is atrocious (doubt if you can even spell that right) it's contradict not contradicte



> fortunetly


it's fortunately say it with me slowly FOR-CHU-NET-LEE there fortunately

and whos the adult cursing out and arguing with a 14 year old? feel kinda stupid now, huh?

plus i said to me fighting is fun as in thats my opinion not that fighting's cool i don't condone it but i'm not against it

but forget it i'm not gonna hold an argument with you.....i'll go back running to my mommy crying with her in stupidville.....happy now?? you won an argument with a 14 year old


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

this thread should be


----------



## Derek (Sep 9, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Derek said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to me that eric's girlfriend may have stepped out of line and criticised a few guys opinions in a fairly disrespectful manner, therefore a little flaming (disrespect) was gonna happen.. Fighting may be stupid, but it seems that everyone has a right to their opinion, and who is to say what's right or wrong. People, especially boys/men a lot of times need to learn their lessons for themselves... I did... and no hot-headed girl's opinion is going to change that. Why waste all the time typing a big essay just to irritate someone???
> ...


 Please don't question my credentials. I myself am an ex-gang member among many other aspects of teens that I care not to go into. I don't encourage or condone violence of any kind, and I was not verbally attacking you in any way. I grew up in south Seattle. Lived there from age 5 to 21, and got mixed up in probably every bad aspect of society that one can. Believe me when I tell you that I have earned the right to advise on this topic. I am now totally straight and a husband and a father I was simply addressing the fact that you totally blew up on someone that you don't know. Nothing against you, but it is something that I probably wouldn't have done. I also feel that the lessons that can be learned from acting stupid when you are young can be some of the most valuable. Another thought, being members of this site and owners of piranhas, don't we all have a sort of obsession with brutal violence???


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

For obvious reasons!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Quick food for thought about fighting then I will let this miserable thread shrink to nothing.

Just yesterday I found out that 2 people from my high school "jumped" this kid in my town and "accidentally" beat him to death. Now this happens all the time im sure but this hit home to me. Just imagine, you go out for a good brawl, no lasting harm intended, and boom. You kill someone, and your life as you know it is over.

Perhaps you couldve been the one killed.


----------

